# Боли больше года



## Andreygermann (20 Ноя 2019)

Доброе утро! Помогите определиться с диагнозом. В юношестве делали ренгено-снимки в двух проэкциях позвоночника, поставили диагноз кифоз, угол точно не помню, но помню больше 20°, помоему градусов 23°. Тогда у меня нечего не болело, было просто нарушение осанки.
Сейчас мне 28 лет, год назад, может чуть побольше у меня начала ныть спина в области обоих лопаток. Знаете такое чувство, его сложно описать, как будто лопатки сильно затекает и из за этого ноют. Ложился спать боль утихала, стоило встать через менее чем час опять тоже самое.
Сейчас уже более трех месяцев постоянные тупые ноющие боли, в области лопаток, в грудном отделе позвоночника. Пори повороте туловища в лево-пораво испытываю боль в центре позвоночника, которая отдаёт в правый бок (если поварачиваюсь в лево) и левый бок (если поварачиваюсь в право. Пытаюсь прогнуть спину назад, слышын какой-то слабый треск в позвоночнике,а также боль по центру позвоночника. При повороте шеи по кругу в право или лево, когда голова проворачивается сзади слышын постоянный хруст, однако шея не болит, но есть маленький дисконфорт, от того что шея с гововой наклонена вперед. Месяц тому назад появилось онемение левого бедра ноги. Есть дисконфорт в области желудка. Как-будто какое-то давление на него. Слабо, но иногда ноет, а ещё иногда если на на это место нажать пальцами, или постучать чувствуется дисконфорт, в виде слабой боли. Дышать не сказать, что больно, но полной грудью испытываю дискомфорт. Появилять при малейших нагрузках одышка, бросает в пот, Даже при хотьбе быстрым шагом. Недели три назад появились слабые боли в пояснице. Испытываю боли в грудном отделе в лопатках днем и ночью. Ночью слабее, но зато когда с утра встаю, болит вся спина в грудном отделе позвоночника, поясничном отделе позвоночника. Боль присутствует всегда в основном ярко, но иногда и поитупляется.
Ренгено-снимки пока сейчас не делал.
P.S. Ещё в детстве лет в 9 был компрессионный перелом позвоночника, в поясничном отделе, от падения с высоты. Лежал месяц в Детской Морозовской Больнице.

Так же если необходимо могу загрузить фото спины в нескольких проэкциях.


----------



## La murr (20 Ноя 2019)

@Andreygermann, Андрей, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Andreygermann (20 Ноя 2019)

К сожалению рентгеновских снимков у меня пока нет, будут в декабре. Но есть как я указал выше снимки слева, справа, сзади со спины фотографии моего туловища с явными признаками кифоза.


----------

